# Rats in Need in TN



## Rattitude_Rescue

If you are in or around the middle Tennessee area and either need to rehome or adopt a few fuzzies, there is now a rescue in your area!

Rattitude Rescue is in full swing and able to take up to ten more rats for adoption. 

All of our rats are fully vetted and temperment assessed before adoption and each rat will be transferred with all vet records, behavior assessments and personality summary (favorite foods, toys, games, etc.)

Our rescue also offers a "starting kit" including cage, bedding, food, chewsticks, waterbottle, hammock and treats, for a donation of $50. All of this money goes toward supplying the rescue and vet bills. As another form of fund-raising, we also make and sell various cage accessories (hammocks, cuddle sacks, heating/cooling pads, carrying bags and treat pinatas.)

Other than our fund-raising and donations, all funds are supplied by our owners.

We strive to rescue, rehabilitate and rehome rats in our area and make sure they are top-notch before they are adopted.

If you are interested in adopting rats and giving them a second chance or looking to find new homes for your rats, contact us!



Rattitude Rescue
142 Miller Hill Road
Manchester, TN

931-952-1994

www.rattituderescue.webs.com


----------



## Rattitude_Rescue

I would also like to add that if you are around the middle TN area, we are looking for volunteers and fosters. If you are interested, please either message me or contact me through our website!

Also, please pardon the lack of rattie profiles on the site, I'm working to update it daily.


----------



## DumansArk

Congratulations!! And I love the rescue's name 

Nicole
DumansArk.Etsy.com
www.DumansArk.com


----------



## Maltey

Congratulations! I really wish there was a rat sanctuary round here- I'd love to help out at one, I think the work you guys do is amazing. Keep it up!


----------



## iwa

Hello. I live in the Manchester area and have a couple of adorable lady rats that need to be rehomed before I go abroad.

Is your rescue still running?

iwa


----------



## Glwolf

Yay! I'm in Memphis how far are you from there?


----------



## iwa

Manchester is about 4 hours from Memphis. 

I don't know if this rat rescue is still up and running though. I tried to call, wrong number, no email response, no response from them in this thread or in PM...

Maybe it went belly up.


----------



## JudeWriley

I tried contacting this rescue a few months ago, and unfortunately she had to close it down to take care of family members (if I'm remembering correctly). 

Now, I'm trying to get a rescue formed myself, but I don't know when we'd be able to foster any rats, and at this time, I don't even have a viable timeline.


----------



## iwa

Thanks for the reply, Jude.

I guess I might post a craigslist ad and charge a rehoming fee for my girls...

I am moving to China at the end of the month so there is no way I can hold on to them (


----------



## JBird

Woo-hoo!! I'm so excited to have a rat rescue in the Middle TN area!! Congratulations


----------

